# Dado with nails?



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to tackle a DVD case for the better half this weekend and was wondering if anyone brad nails the dado joints along with gluing it? I was told to brad nail on a 45 from the inside of the shelf and I was also told to brad nail on the outside into the dado and use a little wood filler to cover it up.. This will be my first dado in an actual project for the wife. (I can't screw it up or she will.. well all the married men knows what happens)

What are anyone's common fastening techniques?


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i am not doing dado's but I am doing sliding dovetails on a piece i am working on now and i am going to do that exactly on the end i am not gluing. shot at an angle just to hold it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mossyoak said:


> Going to tackle a DVD case for the better half this weekend and was wondering if anyone brad nails the dado joints along with gluing it? I was told to brad nail on a 45 from the inside of the shelf and I was also told to brad nail on the outside into the dado and use a little wood filler to cover it up.. This will be my first dado in an actual project for the wife. (I can't screw it up or she will.. well all the married men knows what happens)
> 
> What are anyone's common fastening techniques?


I don't know about anyone else but I just glue and clamp. Titebond II holds it.:blink:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on what I am building. For cabinets that you don't see the side I nail it plus glue. For the end cabinets I only glue. For shop cabinets I also nail plus glue.
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Glue and clamps will hold. On finished ends a few brad nails can be filled, or brads can be shot on an angle from the shelf/floor/top into the ends.












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

TomC said:


> It depends on what I am building. For cabinets that you don't see the side I nail it plus glue. For the end cabinets I only glue. For shop cabinets I also nail plus glue.
> Tom




That's what I do.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I think I am going to go the "nice route" just glue it up.. I made a small mock up of the dvd stand out of pine and dadoed it and also put some brad nails in it. It's ok, for non-center pieces if you will, but after putting the shelves into the dado, you can get a tighter fit and the brad nails are almost pointless IMO. Since it is just a DVD rack, I think the dado will suffice. 

Thanks for everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I use blind nailing technique.


----------



## JWB Hokie (Aug 8, 2011)

*dado with nails*

Many times wood workers will use nails in dado's:smile:. I use this technic of nails as well as glue for two reasons. First and foremost, end grain gluing is not a strong joint. In fact it is one of the weakest joint connections. The strength in the dado joint is the provided by the snugness of the joint. The nails provide a mechanical connection and why I use them. And yes, use a bit of putty and fill the finish nail counterset holes. I use a brand of finish nails that is smaller in diameter than the standard finish nail sizes. Use your judgement on the size and number. The glue fills the voids in the dado for a tight fit. 

My daughter wanted a deep shelf book case and so we used dado's to hold the shelves with glue and nails. She was not looking for perfection of a fine piece of furniture but durable and effective joints. She filled the holes and finished the case with stain.

Nails are not exactly the strongest type of joint, but most of the weight usually rest the dado slot. You can try to nail at a 45 degree angle but I have normally drive a slightly angled nail more like 10 to 15% off of 90 degrees. The 45 degree will place much of the nail in the end of your board which can cause problems if the wood cracks or chips. If you are using ply board or any of the mdf boards, real care is required as the glue may be the best solution in those materials. Nails in plyboard between the layers of wood and in mdf does not provide much if any strength. Staples / brads may be a mechanical option there.

Much of how you proceed will rest on how the piece will be used, the stress on the joint, your experience with the performance of the solution you try over time. Most of us learn by trial and error, but forums like this offer suggestions and hopefully further our understanding and craftmanship to avoid common issues.

Good luck on your project!


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks JWB. I didn't nail the dados, I just nailed the bottom of the DVD case and the trim on the front. After seeing how snug my dado was, I really didn't feel the need for nails, plus it will only serve its purpose as a DVD holder anyways. It turned out real nice IMO, my wife is happy and for really dadoing for the first time on a real project, I am very pleased. I will post some pics tonight.


----------

